# 1yr old MacPro running slow on & off internet!



## 22looking (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello,

I have a macbook pro:

Model Name:	MacBook Pro
Model Identifier:	MacBookPro6,2
Processor Name:	Intel Core i5
Processor Speed:	2.4 GHz
Number Of Processors:	1
Total Number Of Cores:	2
L2 Cache (per core):	256 KB
L3 Cache:	3 MB
Memory:	4 GB
Processor Interconnect Speed:	4.8 GT/s
Boot ROM Version:	MBP61.0057.B0C
SMC Version (system):	1.58f16
Serial Number (system):	
Hardware UUID:	
Sudden Motion Sensor:
State:	Enabled


I didn't feel my mac was running as fast as it should be so I bought MacKeeper and used all the cleaning tools. I even moved photos and videos onto an external hard drive. I now have 165.28 GB of space available on my mac. My mac seems to be getting slower all the time. I wanted to free some more space the other day by deleting downloads in finder. When I tried to select all the downloaded files at once the rainbow wheel appeared and didn't go and I had to force quit. I tried again and the same thing happened. It would only let me select a few at a time and then it took forever for them to be sent to the trashsurely this should've been a quick procedure? 

I thought I was having problems with our internet connection as web pages are slow to load up, blue question marks appear instead of photos, etc. I use the internet wirelessly. I've done numerous checks on speedtest.net and there is nothing wrong with the internet speed (12.21 Mbps). I read on forums that it could be not having the right DNS server, which I don't understand fully. I've used Namebench and OpenDNS and have put all the DNS servers they produced into system preferences/network/advanced/DNS. 
158.43.240.4
158.43.240.3
194.74.65.69
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
I used to have the wireless routers sever in there (192.168.1.1) but I replaced it with the above. When I use speedtest.net, it says my ISP is 81.178.216.17, should that be entered somewhere into my advanced settings in network??? I have repaired disk permissions, cleared history and all general fixes I've found online. 

Please help?!!!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Reset your network setting. (Which is usually using DHCP and auto for most people)
Make sure you remove and changes you made to DNS setting also. (normally it will point to your router.)

Using *System Preferences -> Users & Groups* create a temporary newer user account.
Log out of all accounts and log into this new user account.
Still seeing slow downs?

If yes, restart the computer but hold the 'shift' key while booting.
Log in again and see if any difference.

I'm not a huge fan of MacKeeper, the program itself and also the adware type marketing they allow.
If anything I would suggest Disk Warrior is a better tool to have.

Also, boot off your Mac OS X DVD and once it boots start Disk Utility from the menubar under Utilities.
Select your boot hard drive and run both *Repair Disk* and *Repair Permissions*
Restart off your hard drive again.


----------



## 22looking (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Headrush and thank you for replying to my message.

I have done everything you mentioned in your message and still have no improvement. I've now uninstalled MacKeeper.

I have also performed all the maintenance tips suggested on this page:
http://www.macattorney.com/ts.html


----------

